# excision scrotal lipoma



## RODRIGUEZL (Aug 5, 2014)

need help with cpt code for excision large scrotal lipoma  pathology 11.5 x 10 x 4cm. operative report states resection was carried down to dartos layer and after lipoma was delivered it was closed in  2 layers with penrose drain......


----------



## nateich (Aug 6, 2014)

I lean towards ....Excision Benign Lesion 11426-22 and Repair-Intermediate 12046.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## emcee101 (Aug 6, 2014)

I would agree with the 11426 and the intermediate repair as well, but would not code with the -22 modifier. This modifier will trigger an automatic manual review, you will have to send chart notes, and ultimately have to provide documentation that taht work that was done is "SUBSTATIALLY greater than typically required" 

This was not a very deep incision (dartos noted) and even though the lesions is large, that alone does not support a 22 modifier IMHO, especially for the work you ahve to put into it compared to the little extra you might get paid.


----------

